# Repairing OEM Wiring Connections



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Man I hate to see butchered up OEM wiring. There are boys that stay up all night and get paid just to figure out how to make the connections in an OEM wiring harnesses. I figure they probably spent 4-5 years getting a degree in Electrical Engineering, so they probably know something this old fart mechanic don’t. Out of respect for their student loan debt, I try to never tamper with their “master piece” design.

Most guys tackle a wiring connection problem on a mower with a “quick fix” mentality. Butt splices, crimp spade connectors, even the dreaded “wiring nuts” are usually the results I see. The one I hate the most is the wiring nuts. Wiring nuts are for *INDOOR* electrical connections… Unless you just plan on running the mower in your living room, you might want to consider something a little more durable to deal with moisture corroding copper wiring in an outdoor environment. I've found that when you butcher up an OEM electrical connection, you're really just creating a potential problem further on in the life of the machine. 

Over the years, I've found the best approach is to use the same brass connection components that the OEM used. You can buy the exact same OEM connectors on Amazon for about $6 for a bag of 100. This gives you the ability to make/repair wiring harness connections exactly like the OEM designed. You’ll need the tool to release the clips on inside the plastic connectors to take an OEM harness a part They're $10 on Amazon ("Terminal tool removal kit")











You can also buy both the brass male and female spade connectors to repair the OEM wiring connections, or make/repair OEM wiring harness connections. A bag of 100 6.3mm connectors is $6 on Amazon for either male, or female. Spade, round, D-shaped, they're all out there if you take the time to look for them. I keep a dozen spools of 14AWG (beware of Chinese "Copper-Clad) wire in various colors, 100' rolls of both 3/8" and 1/2" split-loom just to be able to build/repair wiring harnesses that are just like the factory ones that came on the customers machine. You can find a 100' roll of heat shrink for $15 with a little on-line shopping.

















You can also buy the OEM plastic portion of the connection in any configuration you need to build/repair any OEM connection with a little searching on Amazon. They run $.50-$4 each on Amazon, depending on how many terminals you need. They also come in male, or female.









I've got several drawers full of these components in my shop. It really doesn't take that much extra time to "restore" wiring connections back to OEM style and the end result is that it doesn't look/last like something Forrest Gump repaired


----------



## andyvh1959 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thanks again Bob. I know I'll be searching Amazon for some of these parts when I get into my motorcycle project coming up this winter.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I usually charge $1200 - $1400 to do an engine replacement on a V-twin Z-turn. It depends on the size, OEM brand of the new engine, and if it requires a different exhaust set-up.

I always use the same style plastic connector on the engine side of the chassis wiring connection and label the fuel solenoid, mags, charging wire, and OP shutdown if it has it. That way even though the engine wiring colors might not match, you can still look at the OEM chassis wiring diagram and it will make sense to whoever works on it next.

I figure if the customer wants to pay that much for an engine replacement, he wants it to last, and I owe him that level of detail for a professional install. I would feel guilty if I gave it back to the customer with 14Ga butt splices and no heat shrink.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I truly need to hang my head in shame after reading your post. A few years back the power wire to my Deere 316 PTO wore thru about 2 inches of insulation before shorting out at my mom's house. I needed to fix it right there to finish her lawn. Being at my mom's, supplies and tools were VERY limited. I found a 16 ga. lamp wire extension cord as a wire donor and some white bandage tape out of her first aide kit. Makes you cringe, I'm sure. It's been over 6 years and that repair is still in there and still working..... made you cringe worse didn't it.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Joe - Man's got to do what he's got to do.... It's the 6 years I find disturbing. "I'm gonna get to that tomorrow"??. 

You may live up there in PA, but you'd fit right in down here in MS. We could probably make you an honorary ******* the first week..... As long as you just sat there and said "Yep" and didn't really talk


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thank you Bob, I'll take that as a compliment. Yeah, there are a few things I've been meaning to fix as soon as I get a


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep....


----------

